# Intel driver for H87 WLAN



## bgroper (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi forum
I'm new to FreeBSD and having version 11.3 on GA-H87N-Wifi motherboard.
Most things working as intended, except the WLAN.
Does anybody know whether there's an Intel (?) driver that can solve this problem ?
TIA's for any tips or clues.


----------



## mickey (Apr 10, 2020)

bgroper said:


> I'm new to FreeBSD and having version 11.3 on GA-H87N-Wifi motherboard.
> Most things working as intended, except the WLAN.
> Does anybody know whether there's an Intel (?) driver that can solve this problem ?


Is your mainboard rev. 1.x or rev. 2.0? According to those specs, rev. 1.x comes with 802.11 b/g/n support, whereas rev. 2.0 has 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac support. Unfortunately those specifications do not tell what chipset is used, so you might want to dig into the output of `pciconf -lv` to find out. FreeBSD does not support 802.11ac yet, but I believe it is being worked on.


----------



## bgroper (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for reply.   Mainboard is Rev 2.0.  Being able to use 802.11 anything would be good.  
pciconf -lv  reveals the following :


```
none2@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x40708086 chip=0x08b18086 rev=0x73 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 7260'
    class      = network
```


----------



## mickey (Apr 10, 2020)

bgroper said:


> Thanks for reply.   Mainboard is Rev 2.0.  Being able to use 802.11 anything would be good.
> pciconf -lv  reveals the following :
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it is supported by the iwm(4) driver:

```
The iwm driver provides support for:

           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3160
           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3165
           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 3168
           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7260
           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7265
           Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 8260
```


----------



## bgroper (Apr 10, 2020)

Thx for reply.  I'll do the 3 R's. Reading, researching, reflecting.


----------



## bgroper (Apr 10, 2020)

Sadly, the iwm driver appears unsuitable for my use case.  I'm needing AP mode rather than Station mode.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

bgroper said:


> Sadly, the iwm driver appears unsuitable for my use case (pfSense).


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## bgroper (Apr 10, 2020)

mickey, thanks so much for your replies in this thread.  Your comments were very helpful.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 3, 2020)

iwm is not loaded automatically in pfSense?


----------

